# How to question on KW190 transformer



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,tech people.. Can any one tell me how to hook up a KW 190 transformer to two trains. I don`t want to experiment with it. I guess a 101 on kw190 transformers would help. It looks like it will have a number of post to connect to.

Any help appreciated.
Many thanks,Everett 



Have a good rest of the week,cheers


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For two trains, I'm assuming you have two separately powered tracks, right?

Connect the U posts for each track power district to the outside rails, connect the A and B posts to the center rail of each power district respectively.

Job done.

The other posts are for supplying fixed power for accessories, and they share a common with the U posts.

I've attached a copy of the KW user's manual to this post.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*KW transformer*

Hey,John,I don`t know what to say about you. U da man.I bought one off ebay for $70.00. Got it and it looks good.I think it is o.k. I`ll get it hooked up and we`ll see.
You seem to have a great knowledge of trains. I done good at a sale and came away with a little train money. I`m headed for the train room after I print out the book.

Have a good weekend and many thanks,Everett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Before you use the KW, check the condition of the rollers and the rear binding post connections. Those are two very common failure points, both are easily fixed.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*KW*

Tnx,John..I took off the shell and one of the post wires was loose. I soldered it. They sure a mickey mouse binding post.Anyhow,I didn`t see any rollers.Would they be under the plate. I was chicken to take it off. everything looked new,wires were not frayed or brittle.
What function do the rollers play.

I hooked it up to 2 trains and it seems to work o.k.. The whistle function don`t work but the handle that controls them keeps coming off.On one side the whistle function causes the train to go faster.

Tnx,for the help,regards,Everett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The rollers are on the ends of the wiper arms for the two voltage controls. They are a key element in proper operation, if they wear down, the arms score the transformer windings and you have a boat anchor! Check them out before you use the transformer.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*rollers*

Tnx,John..The rollers have app. 1/16 or more clearance. Probably more like 3/32th.I think that figure is right.been too long since I learned the ruler. I couldn`t get in there to measure.
Does that sound about right.

Many thanks,Everett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As long as they still have a comfortable clearance from the windings, they're OK to use. If they're both the same size, they're probably not worn much, as usually the right hand handle is the most heavily used.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*rollers*

Hi,John.. They look to be about the same size.That transformer has been apart before me as there was a small chunk out of one of the handles like someone pried too hard. Other than that it looked pretty clean. I sure appreciate your help. If I can help you or anyone feel free to ask. Looks like another week on hand,so I hope everyone has a good one.

Many thanks,Everett


----------

